# Sand Rolling Texas Cichlid?



## Jparker28 (May 21, 2012)

Would anyone know why my Texas cichlid swims down to the bottom of the tank and starts rubbing his sides on the sand? I hope the answer isnt as obvious as I think it may be, as he has ick, I've been treating and it seems to be getting better though. The jack in the tank has yet to get down and dirty in the sand.


----------



## CaCichilds (Apr 10, 2012)

Jparker28 said:


> Would anyone know why my Texas cichlid swims down to the bottom of the tank and starts rubbing his sides on the sand? I hope the answer isnt as obvious as I think it may be, as he has ick, I've been treating and it seems to be getting better though. The jack in the tank has yet to get down and dirty in the sand.


I would say it is as obvious as you just stated. You pretty much answered your question. Flashing and rubbing is not always associated with parasites or irritants to the fish, but they usually are.


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

If hes doing it excessively then its a problem, but if he just does it on occasions then hes fine.


----------



## Jparker28 (May 21, 2012)

Thank you, he just does it every once in a while. I feel bad for the guy.


----------



## Cichlidbonkerz11 (Oct 24, 2012)

He's either marking his territory or getting used after each water change


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Cichlidbonkerz11 said:


> marking his territory


I don't believe "flashing" as it's often called, has anything to do with marking territory. In your case Jparker, it is most likely due to the irritation the ick is causing him. Fish do flash on occasion simply to "itch a scratch" so to speak. However, when they are doing it excessively it is most likely due to some sort of parasite or a sudden swing in water parameters.


----------

